

2013 "Year In Review" music stats from Spotify - magerleagues
https://www.spotify.com/us/2013/

======
k-mcgrady
I usually don't like these scrolling animated pages but this one is done
pretty well. I think it's the fact that scrolling a little bit doesn't make
info disappear - it hangs around for a bit.

